# Kommazahlen addieren



## Egypter (1. April 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich Kommazahlen, da ich in einem Taschenrechner schon alles machen kann außer Kommazahle addieren, subtrahieren usw. Wie bekomm ich das Programm dazu, solche zahlen zu erstellen und dann auszurechen. Bsp.:  1.2 + 3.4 = 4.6

Danke im voraus

Egypter


----------



## MAN (1. April 2004)

Zwei Kommazahlen kann man ja ganz einfach mit dem Code


```
Dim Zahl1 As Double
Dim Zahl2 As Double
Dim Ergebnis As Double

Zahl1 = CDbl(Text1.Text)
Zahl2 = CDbl(Text2.Text)

Ergebnis = Zahl1 + Zahl2

MessageBox( Ergebnis )
```

addieren, oder?

Oder wo genau kommst du nicht weiter?

mfG

MAN


----------

